# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Mule Deer

## Zack

I've been pricing guided mule deer (and antelope) hunts lately, hoping that I can find a way to take one "soon" (probably around the 2018-19 season).  With so many outfitters out there, I am sort of lost.  Does anybody have any experience with specific guide services?  Any recommendations?

----------


## DSJohnson

Zack,
What is your projected budget and can you travel to Northern New Mexico?

----------


## Zack

> Zack,
> What is your projected budget and can you travel to Northern New Mexico?


In all honesty, I am not super-serious about the hunt yet.  I'm just looking to scope out some of the options.  

But if I had to give a budget, I would say about $3000 for the hunt alone.  I could go to New Mexico if there was enough of a reason...

----------


## hunter63

Back in our "Go out west hunt days....." We started out search with a call or letter to each western state we thought we wanted to hunt.
They regularly send out packets of info. on state rules, areas, out of state license costs, times to put in for drawings as necessary... and other requirements (like hunter safety certification).

They will also provide you with information on guided hunts, outfitters, ....also private land owners willing to lease out land and those that have excepted state and Fed money so will allow some hunting.

Then add in accommodations, hotels, camp grounds, and general advertising for area businesses.......Lot of things to look at.

We would start a year in advance as out "Westchester brew tasting and gun club", would hold meeting, collect money for the "Kitty".....and plan out that years outing.
Kitty money was not refunded unless the trip was canceled......so some one pulling out wouldn't screw up the trip for all the others....
We would spend your money, with or with out you.

Start early as things book up, and permit application need to be in well in advance in some states.

----------


## Zack

> Back in our "Go out west hunt days....." We started out search with a call or letter to each western state we thought we wanted to hunt.
> They regularly send out packets of info. on state rules, areas, out of state license costs, times to put in for drawings as necessary... and other requirements (like hunter safety certification).
> 
> They will also provide you with information on guided hunts, outfitters, ....also private land owners willing to lease out land and those that have excepted state and Fed money so will allow some hunting.
> 
> Then add in accommodations, hotels, camp grounds, and general advertising for area businesses.......Lot of things to look at.
> 
> We would start a year in advance as out "Westchester brew tasting and gun club", would hold meeting, collect money for the "Kitty".....and plan out that years outing.
> Kitty money was not refunded unless the trip was canceled......so some one pulling out wouldn't screw up the trip for all the others....
> ...


Good info, thanks

----------

